# MSI GT72S 6qe Windows 10 Installation erkennt RAID nicht



## poweruser181 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Ich zocke zur Zeit auf einem MSI GT70 in gutem Zustand, den ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gekauft habe. 


Spoiler



i7 4700MQ
GTX 780M@4GB
17,3" Non Glare
12 GB DDR3(L) RAM
2*128 GB SSD mSATA  im RAID0 + 1TB 7200upm HDD
KillerLAN eetc.


Letzt habe ich mir spontan Fallout 4 gegönnt und war etwas vor den kopf geschlagen, als der automatische Konfigurator die Einstellungen auf Mittel bis niedrig setzte. Schließlich war das Laptop mal schweineteuer . Aber es ist nun mal wie es ist, seitdem will ich ein neues Laptop, mit dem sich wieder alles aktuelle in FullHD auf maximalen Einstellungen daddeln lässt. 
Als Kaufpreis für den nächsten Kandidaten würde ich gerne um die 2000€ bleiben, weniger ist natürlich besser, wenn das Laptop dann noch die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, mehr geht auch noch, über 2,5 will ich aber nicht kommen. Als Bonus habe ich noch auf meiner Seite, dass ich den Verkaufspreis für das alte Laptop wieder rein bekomme. deshalb 
*meine erste frage, wie viel ist mein Laptop jetzt noch wert, was kann ich in etwa verlangen? 
*
Meine nächste frage betrifft die CPU. Ich habe bisher mit der i7 4700mq nicht das gefühl gehabt, groß in limiter zu stoßen. Auch sehe ich sogar jetzt noch Laptops der oberen Preisklassen, die mit Haswell CPUs (4xxx?) verkauft werden. Allerdings gibt es auch diverse Modelle mit dem neuen Skylake (6700HQ) die mich ebenfalls reizen. Deshalb meine Frage 
*Lohnt sich das upgrade 4700MQ zu 6700HQ? Habe ich Vorteile davon? *

Ich habe bei Vergleichen nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass die 970M "DEN" Quantensprung zu meiner 780m darstellt, dass sich die Anschaffung eines neuen Notebooks wirklich damit vertreten ließe. Mit einer 980M sähe das wahrscheinlich noch mal anders aus? 
*lohnt sich der sprung von GTX780M zu GTX970M zu GTX980M? 
*bis jetzt hatte ich den eindruck ich sollte mir doch eher eine 980m zulegen, da ich sonst von dem Performancegewinn/ausgegebenen Preis eher enttäuscht wäre... :/
*
Mittlerweile ist DDR4 auch bei den Notebooks endlich verbreiteter. Lohnt sich der Sprung von DDR3? 

*Mein Aktuelles Laptop hat als Primärpartition ein SSD mSATA RAID0, das geht schon tierisch ab. das nächste Laptop sollte das auch können. + natürlich platz für massig HDD Platz 

Daraus ergibt sich das Profil meines neuen Wunschlaptops den ihr hoffentlich mit mir findet  
>2000€>2500€|
Flotter SSD Speicher + Massig HDD Speicher (da müssen aber im Zweifelsfall nur Steckplätze zur verfügung stehen, einen nachträglichen Einbau bekomme ich auch selbst hin )
DDR4 RAM (?) 
GTX980(m) 
Starker Intel Prozessor (i7 6700HQ?)
Angepeilte wunschgröße wäre 17", mit 15" könnte ich mich wahrscheinlich auch noch anfreunden.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein nicht spiegelndes Display. FullHD reicht eigentlich. 

Vielen Dank für eure antworten  
mfg 
Poweruser181


----------



## flotus1 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Ein paar Benchmarks sollten manche deiner Fragen beantworten:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Ein "Upgrade" auf eine 970M wäre demnach rausgeworfenes Geld. Ob sich der Performancegewinn mit der 980M lohnt musst du selbst wissen. Schneller wäre natürlich noch die GTX 980 für Laptops, aber ob das in dein Budget passt ist fraglich.

Was die CPU angeht: Die Mehrleistung der neuesten Generation ist im niedrigen zweistelligen Prozentbereich.
Da aber bei Games im Allegemeinen und bei Laptops im Speziellen in der Regel die Grafikkarten limitieren bringt so ein CPU-Upgrade eigentlich nichts.

DDR4 das Gleiche, Spiele profitieren nur sehr begrenzt von schnellerem RAM, Ein Umstieg lohnt aus Leistungssicht nicht wirklich.

Der einzige Grund dir jetzt einen neuen Laptop anzuschaffen obwohl dein alter eigentlich noch ganz gut ist wäre ihn abzustoßen bevor die Garantie abläuft. Zumindest sehe ich das so.
Aber auch da kannst die vielleicht noch ein Weilchen warten bis es Hardware git die wirklich deutlich schneller ist als deine jetzige.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Also... dein Notebook musst du nicht ersetzten, das ist immernoch Top. Die Einstellungen von Fallout 4 kommen vom Hersteller, dieser supportet keine mobilen Grafikkarten, daher werden die Einstellungen runtergeschraubt. Du kannst sie manuel hochstellen und das Spiel in FullHD in hohen Details spielen. 

Des weiteren würde ich einen umstieg auf die aktuelle Skylake Generation von deinem GT70 nicht empfehlen, der Leistungsvorteil ist da ehr gering. Ich nutze selber ein GT70, habe allerdings meine Grafikkarte aufs maximum hochgerüstet (GTX980M 8GB) und kann damit natürlich alles in maximalen Details in FullHD spielen (ausser Anno 2205, da muss ich AA ausschalten, aber da kommt bald nen Update). Solch ein Upgrade kostet dich in etwa 600Euro, wenn du deine alte Karte für um die 250Euro verkaufen kannst.

Wenn du dennoch ein neues Gerät suchst, würde ich dir aktuell das folgende empfehlen: 
https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72s-6...q-260ghz-gtx980mwinter-bundle-p-75737?atyp=nb
 - 43,9cm (17.3") Full HD LED Display, matt (1920x1080)
 - *Intel Core i7-6700HQ 2.60GHz *(6MB Cache; Intel Turbo Boost bis 3.50GHz)
 - 8 GB *DDR4-RAM*
 - 1 TB Festplatte 7200 U/min
 -* 2 freie M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe SSD-Slots
 - 2 freie M.2 SATA-Slots
* - *4 GB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M (+G-Sync)
* - DVD Super Multi Brenner
 - Killer N1535 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
 - Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet (10/100/1000 Mbit)
 - Bluetooth 4.1
 - Full HD Webcam und internes Mikrofon
 - Dynaudio Soundsystem mit Subwoofer
 - Nahimic Audio Enhancer
 - SteelSeries Gaming QWERTZ-Tastatur mit 3-Zonen-Beleuchtung
 - 9 Zellen Li-Ion Akku (7500mAh)
 - Gewicht: ca. 3,80 kg
 - ohne Betriebssystem (DOS)
 - 2 Jahre Pick-Up & Return Herstellergarantie

Dank Winter Pack bekommst du sogar noch einen anständigen Rucksack (Wert ca. 100Euro) und eine Garantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre (Wert ca. 50Euro) kostenlos dazu. Da du denn noch reichlich Restgeld hast, würde ich dir eine 512GB NVMe SSD (ca. 300Euro) sowie einen weiteren Ramriegel (ca. 40Euro) empfehlen.


----------



## poweruser181 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

hm die 600 sind zwar immer noch so viel dass ich nicht sagen würde dass ich das aus dem portokässchen bezahle, aber das ist natürlich deutlich günstiger. Ich dachte bisher immer, man könne Laptop CPUs und GraKas nicht aufrüsten (verlötet, nicht standartisiertes Design)... woher hast du denn die Teile bezogen? Wo verkaufe ich denn meine gebrauchte GraKa? wie viel verlange ich dafür? :O 
weil an sich habt ihr recht, die GraKa ist zZ das einzige, was nicht mehr "genug" power hat. Die Garantie ginge dadurch vermutlich flöten  aber wenn das funktioniert...

EDIT https://www.notebook.de/mxm-grafikkarten-upgrade-kit-gtx980-fur-msi-gt72-p-71551?atyp=zb
Ich habe eine von diesen gefunden, so was passt also auch in mein GT70? Was muss ich da alles beachten? Ich hab noch irgendwas von Cleveo Karten gehört? Gibt das dann nicht treiber Probleme?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Da kann ich dich natürlich bestens beraten. Als Prozessor kannst du problemlos sämmtliche i7 Prozessoren der Haswell Generation verbauen, empfehlen würde ich da aber mind. den i7-4900MQ, damit man überhaupt einen Unterschied zum i7-4700MQ bemerkt.

Die Garantie bleibt bestehen, solange du die alten Teile aufbewahrst und beim Umbau nichts beschädigst. 

Die Karte aus dem GT72 Upgrade Kit passt perfekt ins GT70, es werden keine modifizierten Treiber benötigt. Selbst Clevo Karten brauchen keine modifizierten Treiber, einfach nur das MSI vBIOS. Ich nutze selber die Clevo Version der 980M. Du benötigst allerdings eine andere Heatpipe für eine Maxwell Karte. Diese bekommt man ab und bei Ebay, oder man kauft einfach die gleiche, die du nun noch hast und modifiziert diese ein wenig, denn da muss nur ein kleiner Steg abgedrehmelt werden. Anbei mal ein Foto mit den unterschiedlichen Heatpipes und was man mit denen machen muss, damit man damit Maxwell Karten betreiben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rot = wegdrehmeln
grün = aufpolstern mit Wärmeleitpads
blau = Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## poweruser181 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich natürlich bestens beraten. Als Prozessor kannst du problemlos sämmtliche i7 Prozessoren der Haswell Generation verbauen, empfehlen würde ich da aber mind. den i7-4900MQ, damit man überhaupt einen Unterschied zum i7-4700MQ bemerkt.
> 
> Die Garantie bleibt bestehen, solange du die alten Teile aufbewahrst und beim Umbau nichts beschädigst.
> 
> ...



immer schön wenn mal profis auf den Plan treten  
die cpu ist also nicht verlötet? das ist schon mal gut  ich denke noch ist es nicht nötig die CPU upzugraden. Die ist ja noch recht tüchtig bei der sache. Meinst du die 4900/4910/etc i7 werden irgendwann noch erschwinglicher? gehen ja immer noch für 400 über n tisch. 

Was ist ein vBios, bzw. was ist unterschiedlich daran? gibt es das aus offiziellen quellen? muss ich wenn ich das Bios von meinem Laptop auch ändern, wenn ich zum MSI upgrade Kit greife? 

wenn das gehen würde würde ich meine originale heatpipe unverändert in den schrank packen, falls ich mal zurückbauen muss.
allerdings finde ich nirgends eine Bezugsquelle für irgendeine der heatpipes. vielleicht suche ich auch falsch aber ich finde bei google bestenfalls irgendwelche umbauthreads, in denen nur gesagt wird dass die originale heatpipe nicht passt  
in dem https://www.notebook.de/mxm-grafikkarten-upgrade-kit-gtx980-fur-msi-gt72-p-71551?atyp=zb Paket ist ja eine Heatpipe dabei, passt die nicht? 
Sind Nvidia M Heatpipes irgendeiner norm unterworfen oder sind die oben geposteten Pipes nur bei MSI Laptops zu finden? 

Was ist denn mein Laptop in etwa wert?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

vBIOS ist das Bios der Grafikkarte. Da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen. Der MSI Barebone ist da aber ganz umgänglich und frisst eigentlich alles. Hier wäre z.B. ein richtiges Schnäppchen  Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M 4GB Medion MSI Alienware Clevo NEU | eBay denn wenn es die Karte auf dem Bild ist, ist es eine MSI Karte, denn über dem DIE steht die MS Kennzeichnung MS-1W0J1, daran erkennt man stets MSI Karten.

Dies hier wäre deine Heatpipe: New MSI MEDION Heat Sink nVidia GTX780 GTX770 E31-0406580-Y31 | eBay aber du kannst deine auch ruhig verändern, denn für einen Rückbau kann man sie dennoch verwenden, man muss das Stück, welches abgedrehmelt wird, nur wieder aufpolstern. Wenn es um deine Garantie geht, die sollte doch eigentlich bald abgelaufen sein, denn das GT70 2OD ist ja schon ein wenig älter.  Ich kann bei Bedarf aber gerne mal einen Bekannten fragen, ob der ggf. noch eine Maxwell Heatpipe im Schrank liegen hat, der bringt die immer aus Fernost mit 

Das GT72 MXM Upgradekit beinhaltet natürlich die GT72 Heatpipe, welche nicht ins GT70 passt.

Die Maxwell Heatpipe wird in folgenden Geräten verbaut: GT60 2QD, GT60 2QE, GT70 2QD, Medion Erazer X7833 und Medion Erazer X7835.

Dein Notebook hat einen aktuellen Wert von ca. 700-800Euro. Wenn du nur deine Grafikkarte verkaufst, bekommst für die noch in etwa 200-250Euro, die werden z.B. gerne mal in den Forenmarktplätzen gesucht.

btw: so sehen z.B. meine 3DMark Ergebnisse aus: 
3DMark11: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1763
3DMark: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1763

Und zum Vergleich, so sieht es in etwa bei dir aus: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1763 (mein altes Ergebniss)


----------



## poweruser181 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Okay nachher wenn ich zu hause  bin schau ich mal auf die Rechnung von wann das Laptop genau ist, dann weiß ich auch ob und wie viel garantie noch drauf ist. ohne garantie jedenfalls scheint sich ein Upgrade definitiv mehr als ein Neukauf zu rechnen  
btw funktioniert im Zweifelsfall auch so eine karte? 
Auf Spielereien mit Treibern etc hab ich eigentlich wenig lust, ich kenne mich damit nicht besonders gut aus. müsste ich bei einer MSI GraKa keine neuen Treiber/vBIOS aufspielen? 
Kommt das vBIOS dann auf die Karte oder wird im MB irgendwas gedreht? oder ist das ne Windows Sache? 
Was für wärmeleitpads sollte man für das aufpolstern benutzen? 
Was würde die Heatpipe etwa kosten? 
mfg  
Poweruser181


----------



## iTzZent (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Du hast die gleiche Karte verlinkt wie du oben schon verlinkt hast  Bei dem Notebook.de Angebot handelt es sich aber nach wie vor um die M Version der GTX980, nicht um die deutlich schnellere Desktop Variante... die wäre locker doppelt so teuer  Abgesehen davon wird die im GT70 nicht laufen, da kein extra Stromanschluss vorhanden ist, aber da gibts bestimmt bald Bastelanleitungen  Es gibt schliesslich 3 unterschiedliche Versionen der GTX980 Desktop Variante... 

200W Clevo Variante



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



180W Clevo Variante (Achtung, SLI Connector vorhanden  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



150W MSI GT72S Variante



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poweruser181 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

hoppla. Diese Karte wollte ich ursprünglich verlinken. Alternativ noch diese Cleveo Karte. 
Ich habe auf mein Laptop noch 1 Jahr und 3 Monate Garantie, da ich dazu noch eine Garantieverlängerung gekauft habe. Dann könnte mein Laptop ja ein bisschen mehr Wert sein, oder?


----------



## iTzZent (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Ja, die Clevo Version kannst natürlich auch nehmen, aber der Aufpreis von ca. 200Euro sind die 4GB mehr vRAM nicht wert... die 4GB GTX980M Version reicht locker aus. Ich habe zwar auch die 8GB Clevo Version, aber auch nur, weil ich sie günstig bekommen habe .... sehr günstig 

Viel mehr wird das Gerät nicht haben. Mit GTX880M geht es für um die 900Euro über den Tisch... auch noch mit Restgarantie und mit stärkerem Prozessor.


----------



## poweruser181 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Also... dein Notebook musst du nicht ersetzten, das ist immernoch Top. Die Einstellungen von Fallout 4 kommen vom Hersteller, dieser supportet keine mobilen Grafikkarten, daher werden die Einstellungen runtergeschraubt. Du kannst sie manuel hochstellen und das Spiel in FullHD in hohen Details spielen.
> 
> Des weiteren würde ich einen umstieg auf die aktuelle Skylake Generation von deinem GT70 nicht empfehlen, der Leistungsvorteil ist da ehr gering. Ich nutze selber ein GT70, habe allerdings meine Grafikkarte aufs maximum hochgerüstet (GTX980M 8GB) und kann damit natürlich alles in maximalen Details in FullHD spielen (ausser Anno 2205, da muss ich AA ausschalten, aber da kommt bald nen Update). Solch ein Upgrade kostet dich in etwa 600Euro, wenn du deine alte Karte für um die 250Euro verkaufen kannst.
> 
> ...



hallo, da ich jetzt doch noch darüber nachdenke mir zusätzlich das genannte notebook zu kaufen, mit welchem RAM kann man das Laptop aufpeppen? HyperX FURY HX421C14FB/8 Arbeitsspeicher 2133MHz DDR4: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r geht so was noch oder ist da diese "stylische" (nutzlose) Heatspreaderverpackung im weg? 
fasse ich es richtig auf, dass dieses laptop 4 Festplatten buchten hat? 2 m.2 Sata und 2 m.2 PCIE anschlüsse? 
mfg


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

welche spezifikationen muss nachgerüsteter ram haben? CL?
mfg


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Du benötigst SO-DIMM Speicher. Wenn du das Gerät da hast, schaue via CPU-Z nach, welcher Speicher verbaut ist, im Regelfall ist es allerdings Hynix.

Und ja, das Gerät hat 2x M.2 SATA und 2x M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Du benötigst SO-DIMM Speicher. Wenn du das Gerät  da hast, schaue via CPU-Z nach, welcher Speicher verbaut ist, im  Regelfall ist es allerdings Hynix.
> 
> Und ja, das Gerät hat 2x M.2 SATA und 2x M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4.



na ja übernächste woche bin ich zeitlich nicht verfügbar, deswegen  möchte ich die zeit die mir von den 14 tagen rückgaberecht bleibt  optimal zum testen verwenden, so dass ich weiß, dass alles in ordnung  ist. Deswegen bestelle ich auch alle teile per express.
kannst du, oder irgendjemand anderes mit Ahnung , mir bitte helfen, den passenden ram noch dazu zu finden? 
gehe ich recht in der annahme dass bis zu maximal 8cm karten in die m.2 slots passen? 
mfg


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

also ich hab jetzt n passenden speicher gefunden (so dicht sind die zZ noch nicht gesäht) SAMSUNG 1x 8 GB 260 pin DDR4 2133 SO-DIMM passend: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
in welche bank (in welchen steckplatz) muss der, damit das mit dem Dual channel klappt? hoffentlich nicht unter die tastatur? :'D 
mfg


----------



## flotus1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Es gibt schon ein paar mehr und bessere Angebote für SODIMM DDR4: Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Bauform: SO-DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), EinzelmodulgrÃ¶ÃŸe: 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Also was den Samsung Speicher angeht, da bitte aufpassen. Bei uns im MSI Forum hat schon jemand die Inkompatibilität des vorhandenen Speichers zu Samsung Speicher gemeldet: https://forum-de.msi.com/index.php/topic,109093.0.html daher würde ich da echt aufpassen und ggf. Crucial kaufen, die sind auch recht kompatibel.

MSI verbaut das eine 8GB Modul grundsätzlich unter dem Keyboard, da kommt man beim GT72 leider auch nicht so einfach ran... dafür muss leider das Mainboard ausgebaut werden. An die anderen beiden Ramslots kommt man allerdings problemlos. Dualchannel funktioniert in allen Bänken.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Das ist jetzt irgendwie doof, weil ich den Speicher bereits bestellt habe. Ist das eine generelle Samsung Problematik oder betrifft das nur einzelne Module? Scheint ja nicht besonders lebhaft der Thread. 
Ist in der Hinsicht auch was bei anderen Herstellern bekannt?  
Mfg


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Mit DDR4 Modulen gibt es leider noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen, da die noch nicht lange auf dem Markt sind. Eigentlich sind Samsung Module hochkompatibel, daher hatte mich die Inkompatibilität eigentlich verwundert.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Na ja in der Anzeige steht sogar kompatibel mit allen DDR 4 Laptops. 
Da ich mir auch 2 nvme ssds bestellt habe, wie konfiguriere ich die dann als super RAID 4? In welche Ports müssen die?  Ich habe 2 baugleiche ssds mir PCIe und eine große 500 GB ssd für Programme am m.2 sata bestellt.


----------



## flotus1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Super Raid 4??? Hat MSI das RA(I)D neu erfunden? Klingt alles sehr nach RAID 0 mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl an Datenträgern.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Super Raid 4??? Hat MSI das RA(I)D neu erfunden? Klingt alles sehr nach RAID 0 mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl an Datenträgern.



Technisch gesehen ist es so weit ich weiß weiterhin ein striping a la RAID  0. Nur halt mit PCIe Datenträgern wird es "super ". Wie aktiviere ich es ist die Frage 
Mfg


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

SuperRaid = 2x mSATA SSD mit ca. 800MB/s
SuperRaid 2= 3x mSATA SSD mit ca. 1200MB/s
SuperRaid 3= 4x M.2 SSD mit ca. 1800MB/s
SuperRaid 4= 2x M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe SSD = ca. 3000MB/s

Andere Hersteller nutzen die Technologie genauso, nennen sie nur anders.

Zu deiner Frage, es befindet sich ein SSD Adapter im Gerät, welchen man ausbauen kann. Auf dem finden alle 4 SSDs Platz, welche wo hin kommt ist gekennzeichnet. Die weissen Pads bitte drauf lassen, das sind Wärmeleitpads für die NVMe SSDs, denn die werden recht warm.


----------



## poweruser181 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*



iTzZent schrieb:


> SuperRaid = 2x mSATA SSD mit ca. 800MB/s
> SuperRaid 2= 3x mSATA SSD mit ca. 1200MB/s
> SuperRaid 3= 4x M.2 SSD mit ca. 1800MB/s
> SuperRaid 4= 2x M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe SSD = ca. 3000MB/s
> ...



Ist mir soweit bekannt, ich habe in einem anderen Thread mit dir von den pads und den heißen nvme s gelesen. Meine Frage bezog sich zum einen auf die Positionierung, da auf Bildern die PCIe Slots nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet waren und zum anderen auf die Konfiguration, da ich nicht weiß was ich machen muss, damit aus zwei Laufwerken ein logisches wird. 
Danke 
Mfg


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

So sieht der Adapter ohne das Pad aus. Da erkennt man gut die Beschriftungen der Slots. Auf der Rückseite sieht es identisch aus.

Im Bios einfach auf Raid stellen, dann kommt automatisch das Raidkontroller Menü beim starten, da kannst denn alles einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poweruser181 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

vielen dank. 
das msi ist mittlerweile da und mit einem win 7 pro bespielt. gerade updatet er auf win 10 um auf den windows coa servern eine hardware id für mein laptop anzulegen. leider lässt sich ausgerechnet amazon sehr viel zeit mit dem verschicken, deswegen sind die flashspeicher noch nicht da  aber damit dürfte es dann wenigstens schneller geht. hdd ist so laaaaaangsam  
du hast gesagt, das raid controller menü startet automatisch. ich habe erst mal nur bei sata einen raid eintrag gefunden, ich nehme an die raid msata ist einfach unter sata (aktuell ahci) mit aufgehängt? lässt sich das raid menü nur einmalig beim umstellen auf raid aktivieren? ? was passiert mit den daten im bestehenden RAID wenn ich wieder auf sata und dann wieder auf raid umstelle? sind die dann im A...? ich hoffe die raid controller menü software ist irgendwo auf nem chip untergebracht, nicht auf der HDD? 
mfg


----------



## iTzZent (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

Fragen über Fragen 

Der Raidkontroller ist natürlich Bestandteil des Chipsatzes und lässt sich im Bios aktivieren, indem du im Bios von AHCI auf RAID stellst. 

Wenn du ein bestehendes RAID auflöst, sind die Daten natürlich weg.


----------



## poweruser181 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

so bin ich halt  neugier ist ja wie man sagt die triebkraft menschlichen fortschritts 
das ist schon mal schön, dass der controller datenträgerunabhängig ist  
ja ist wohl schon ein bisschen natürlich, ein SRAID wäre hier ja eher unwahrscheinlich :'D
na ja meine Frage bezog sich darauf , wie ich den "raidcontrollercontroller" (^^) nach aktivierung noch mal an die strippe bekomme ohne ihn aus (ahci) und wieder an (raid) zu schalten, was, wie ich befürchte, die Dateikonsistenz auf dem Primären Raid Datenträger gefährden würde. Hintergrund dessen ist, dass ich mir zuerst einen NVME RAID schaffe für den Windows Betrieb und die Programme auf einem kubisch aufgebauten 500 GB SSD m.2 SATA datenträger aufbewahre, den ich bei zeit zu einem 2ten RAID aufrüsten will.  Und dabei will ich halt nicht den Primärdatenträger (logischer art) schrotten  
jetzt verständlich was ich meine?  
mfg


----------



## poweruser181 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

weiß das  keiner 
mfg Poweruser


----------



## poweruser181 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für MSIGT70 für <2,5K, + ein paar Fragen. . .*

also wie das funktioniert hab ich raus gefunden, aber ich hab jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem!
ich hab meine NVME Karten (Samsung PM951 256GB M.2 NGFF PCIe Gen3 x4 Solid state drive SSD (2280) ( MZVLV256HCHP-00000), OEM, NVME) erfolgreich installiert, und sie werden im ahci modus auch hervorragend erkannt, aber sobald ich den RAID Modus aktiviere tauchen sie im bios nicht mehr auf. BIOS hab ich bereits auf E1782IMS.109 aktualisiert, bringt aber nix. sobald ich wieder im ahci bin werden beide problemlos erkannt. Was kann das sein, hilfe bitte  

EDIT: Und Booten will er jetzt gar nicht mehr, weder von cd noch von der festplatte die vorher funktioniert hatte. der bildschirm bleibt schwarz und er macht einfach gar nix mehr stgr alt entf zum neustarten funktioniert dann auch nicht mehr. also nach dem er das msi logo gezeigt hat macht er nicht weiter


----------



## iTzZent (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Sorry, war gerade etwas beruflich eingespannt.

öffnet sich nach dem Gerätebios denn das Verwaltungsprogramm vom Raidkontroller ? Achja, das Gerät muss sich im Legacy Mode befinden.

Hier mal ein Video direkt von MSI 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1md2eUqKrKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poweruser181 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort 
Anhand des Videos bin ich vorgegangen. Ich kann das Raid Menü öffnen, aber die zusätzlichen Platten werden nicht angezeigt und sind nach Neustart im Raid Modus auch im BIOS nicht mehr sichtbar, erst wenn ich wieder auf ahci umstelle und neu starte sind sie wieder angezeigt. 
Das Gerät ist Standardmäßig im Legacy Modus, im uefi wollte es nicht mal starten, schrieb irgendwas von einem Verstoß. Als ich dann vom normalen Windows auf der hdd starten wollte um auch die Firmware upzudaten, merkte ich dass booten auch in keinem Modus mehr möglich war. Nach dem Bootlogo macht der Rechner nichts mehr. 
Ich habe übrigens im msi Support Forum einen extra Thread dazu eröffnet, ich will nicht dass ihr denkt ich wäre einer von denen die zig Threads zu einem Thema eröffnen :'D kannst du dich bitte dort beteiligen? :-) 
Danke 
Mfg Poweruser
Edit habe erst jetzt deine Antwort drüben gelesen, dann machen wir das hier  Danke


----------



## iTzZent (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Welches Bios und welche EC Firmware befindet sich auf dem Gerät ?


----------



## poweruser181 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

BIOS ist E1782IMS.109 
Firmware sollte1782EMS1.105 sein


----------



## iTzZent (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Beim Bios gibt MSI aktuell E1782IMS.10E an: MSI Global
Die Firmware  ist bei 1782EMS1.109: MSI Global

Die beiden Sachen würde ich mal updaten, ich gehe aktuell von einer Inkompatibilität aus.  Die Samsung NVMe´s sind aber eigentlich die gänigsten und sollten eigentlich tadellos laufen.


----------



## poweruser181 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Ich kann die Firmware doch nicht ohne Betriebssystem updaten, oder?  Dass es aber schon ein BIOS End Nummer 10 gibt wusste ich nicht, danke. Auf der msi Deutschland Seite habe ich nur die neun gefunden, die ich als update für das vorhandene acht aufgespielt habe


----------



## poweruser181 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

hallo
also trotz msi workaround war es nicht möglich das laptop mit der bios revision 109 zum booten zu bringen, aber das problem war dann mit 10E wieder gegessen.  folglich habe ich auch die Firmware auf aktuellen stand gebracht... nur leider hat das noch nicht s gebracht. 
was ist jetzt zu tun? im ahci modus werden die nvme ssds nach wie vor erkannt, im raid modus nicht mehr.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Geht es immernoch nicht ? Hast du denn ggf. ein Intel Rapid Storage Menüpunkt im Bios ?


----------



## poweruser181 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Geht es immernoch nicht ? Hast du denn ggf. ein Intel Rapid Storage Menüpunkt im Bios ?



ich habe in advanced folgende punkte
SATA Mode Selection
Intel Speedstep
Super Charger works at 
ERP lot 3 support
Wake up on lan support
Win/Fn key Swap
Intel Virtualization Technology
VT-d
Thunderbolt firmware update
CPU Hyper-threading
CPU C states 
USB Configuration
UEFI BIOS Update

mfg

EDIT: im BIOS hab ich dazu keinen Punkt gefunden, aber im Windows Betrieb ist ein Programm das so heißt aktiv.
EDIT2: im Intel RST werden mir die PCIe  SSDs nicht angezeigt, nur die 500er sata ssd und die hdd.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Das müsste so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nen Screenshoot von nem GT72 der 1. Generation. Dort gab es diese Option zumindest.

Wenn wir hier nicht weiter kommen, müssen sich doch mal die Jungs vom MSI Support hier damit beschäftigen.


----------



## poweruser181 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

im bios finde ich die option nicht, weder im ahci noch im raid



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im ahci betrieb (im raid startet das bs nicht) werden die platten im win betrieb normal erkannt, im intel rst nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSIJose (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Hallo poweruser181,

beim GT72S sollte das so funktionieren im BIOS unter Boot "Boot mode select" auf UEFI stellen sollte auch so sein wenn Windows 10 installiert wird dann unter SATA Mode Select auf RAID stellen speichern und Neustarten danach wieder ins BIOS und unter Intel RST das RAID mit den zwei M.2 SSDs erstellen Neustarten und Windows 10 installieren.

Wenn es so eingestellt ist werden unter Storage die zwei SSDs nicht angezeigt das ist aber Normal. Frohes Fest

Viele Grüße
MSIJose


----------



## poweruser181 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*



MSIJose schrieb:


> Hallo poweruser181,
> 
> beim GT72S sollte das so funktionieren im BIOS unter Boot "Boot mode select" auf UEFI stellen sollte auch so sein wenn Windows 10 installiert wird dann unter SATA Mode Select auf RAID stellen speichern und Neustarten danach wieder ins BIOS und unter Intel RST das RAID mit den zwei M.2 SSDs erstellen Neustarten und Windows 10 installieren.
> 
> ...



Also im uefi den Raid konfigurieren? 
Ich hab meine Installation von Windows als Upgrade von 7 pro gemacht. Startet es so noch? Soll ich 10 dann als clean Inst drauf machen?  
Einen Punkt für Intel RST gibt es bei mir im BIOS nicht, soll ich das dann unter dem aktuellen 10 machen und dann neu installieren oder kommt im uefi dann der Punkt für Intel RST? 
Danke 
Mfg Poweruser


----------



## MSIJose (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Hallo Poweruser,

das ist richtig die Daten sichern danach von Microsoft das mediacrationtool herunterladen die neuste ISO oder auch USB-Stick damit erstellen und im UEFI mit aktiviertem RAID installieren.
ja im UEFI RAID aktivieren im BIOS dann kommt der Punkt für Intel RST.

Danke
MSIJose


----------



## poweruser181 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*



MSIJose schrieb:


> Hallo Poweruser,
> 
> das ist richtig die Daten sichern danach von Microsoft das mediacrationtool herunterladen die neuste ISO oder auch USB-Stick damit erstellen und im UEFI mit aktiviertem RAID installieren.
> ja im UEFI RAID aktivieren im BIOS dann kommt der Punkt für Intel RST.
> ...



Hallo 
Ich hab jetzt das Raid nach den Anweisungen im Intel RST erfolgreich erstellen können (jedenfalls laut Intel RST)  aber die Windows 10 Installation erkennt das Raid nicht, nur meine hdd und meine Programme ssd. 
Was soll ich tun? 
Danke 
Mfg Poweruser

EDIT Ich habe jetzt auch mal den F6 Treiber von der MSI Support Seite MSI Deutschland - GT72S 6QE Dominator Pro G eingespielt aber er erkennt das RAID trotzdem nicht.


----------



## poweruser181 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Ich habe testweise auf meiner sekundären ssd ein Windows 10 installiert und zur Probe ein gpt Dateisystem auf meinem Raid eingerichtet. Unter Windows aktiv wird das Raid problemlos erkannt und angesprochen, aber die Windows Installation erkennt das Raid auch mit Dateisystem nicht. 
Die Samsung Migration Programme erkennen die ssds auch nicht, aber das liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Raid "Intel ist"... 
Ich kann zwar mein Laptop noch nicht so benutzen wie ich es haben will, bin aber schon ein gutes Stück näher  
Helft mir bitte noch Windows auf mein Raid zu bekommen 
Mfg Poweruser


----------



## poweruser181 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72S 6QE erkennt im RAID festplatten nicht mehr*

Ich habe jetzt unter dem aktiven 10, das ich auf meine andere SSD Installiert habe eine einwandfreie Erkennung meines RAIDs, auch im Intel RST Manager, nur wie bekomme ich jetzt eine saubere Installation auf mein RAID? es wird während der Installation nicht erkannt, erst danach funktioniert das  
 und wenn ich vom Aktuellen BS eine Installation anstoßen will, dann fragt die Installation nicht mal wo ich die Installation hin haben will.
Von Windows 7 upgraden funktioniert auch nicht, win 7 kann in uefi mit der Hardware nichts anfangen, es startet nur mit csm und erkennt nicht einen einzigen Datenträger.
bitte, wie bekomme ich denn jetzt ein sauberes Windows auf mein RAID?  
hilfe
mfg Poweruser


----------

